# An apple a day just may keep the dr. Away



## macedog24 (Apr 5, 2020)

You've all heard the saying an apple a day keeps the doctor away.​It may be more true than you realize.​A medium Apple contains about:​95 cals,​25 carbs​4 fiber​14%RDI vit.C​6% RDI Potassium​5% RDI vit k​2-4% RDI vit A, B1, B2, B6 ,E​Apples may help you lose weight. The polyphenols in apples play a significant role in the metabolism and reduction of body fat, especially visceral fat.
Apples Have been linked to a lower risk of heart disease, and may help lower your bad cholesterol levels, and promote good bone health.​

Apples are a good source of polyphenols which have an antioxidant effect and work by neutralizing free radicals that as you know damage cells.
​Polyphenols offers various health benefits.
Consuming polyphenols regularly is said to boost brain health and digestion , as well as protect against type 2 diabetes, heart disease and even different types of cancers.
Polyphenols can be found in plant based foods, herbs, fruits, and veggies.
A few of the most well known food sources are Red wine, tea, berries and dark chocolate.
Although, many other foods offer a significant amounts of these compounds.​One such polyphenyl is flavonoid epicatechin which may lower blood pressure.​High intakes of flavonoids are linked to lower risk of stroke.​Several studies link eating apples to lower risk of type 2 diabetes.​
Apples also contain pectin a type of fiber that acts as a Prebiotic. This Fiber goes directly to your colon where it can promote growth of good bacteria.​Apple skins also contain the flavonoid quercetin which may help with asthma by regulating the immune system in reducing inflammation.​
Apples may also help with memory and age-related brain decline by preserving acetylcholine a neurotransmitter that is known to decline with age.​It has been found that Low levels of acetylcholine are linked to alzheimer's.​

My lonely neighbor offered to pick me some apples..if i could lend her a hand and trim her shrubs. She said she hasnt had it done in a very long time. Think she was overwhelmed with joy cuz she gave my 2 big bags, as long as i cum again for cherry picking ..
​





​


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 6, 2020)

Brah, Helpful addition!


----------

